

Anonabox: Tor Hardware Router (Kickstarter) - thisjustinm
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/augustgermar/anonabox-a-tor-hardware-router/

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8449740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8449740)

~~~
thisjustinm
I was surprised when HN didn't show that the URL had already been posted but
thought maybe somehow I was the first person to post about it. Looks like my
URL has a trailing slash and that passed the filter.

------
Wogef
I wish someone would make one of these that works consistently and reliably in
China.

